# Lone Rider



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Plenty of bikers here so are you a lone rider or a group man?

I agreed, under duress, to a spin out with neighbour on Sunday but that was before I knew his pal was coming too.







I even don't like humouring my neighbour so a threesome is definitely out.







I hate riding with other people, I loathe every minute, I am a lone rider, I like to go, not somewhere, just "to go", no maps no planning, I am king of the road









What do people get out of group riding?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mark

I think that biking is a dangerous and anti social passtime that should be banned in public places.

Who would take such stupid risks when there are far safer methods of getting around.

Very irresponsible









Seriously though.

I'm like you.

I hate group riding.

Eventually it always goes from follow my leader, to chase my leader.

I don't bother with it anymore.

Biking is a solitary pursuit for me and the only person I enjoy sharing it with is the Mrs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy said:


> Seriously though.
> 
> I'm like you.
> 
> ...


So true, I`d much rather go it alone


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm "BILLY NO MATES"









Don't know anyone else with a bike









Remembering my early days, group riding can be intresting


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hog riders on a Sunday, pristine bikes, pristine leathers, all shinied up, all doing 35mph looking and listening to themselves, all following their leader to an important coffee morning somewhere, they make me laugh.









I'll start on race reps later











MIKE said:


> Don't know anyone else with a bike


Chin up mate, you know me and I've got three.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

You see for many people, biking is less about riding and more about the social life that goes with it.

I have personally met people who if it were not for this, would not ride bikes at all.

Sad really but like any other leisure activity, (which is what biking predominantly is now), it's a method people use to get out of the house and make friends, especially Women I've found and that's not a sexist remark, it's fact.

I suppose they're not hurting anyone but it's these people who generally don't last very long on bikes because they've missed the whole point of what it's really about.

Come to think of it I don't think I could really express what it's all about in words but it's a lot more than just social clubs and group rides.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Chin up mate, you know me and I've got three.


Thanks Mark, I feel better now


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't like group riding either. I also really hate having pillions on the back. In fact, my bike doesn't even have pegs on the back - they rattled so I took 'em off.

In my heart of hearts I actually like all bikes, but I do have the odd nasty habit. Harley riders get classified as chromosexuals and the 'sunny sundays in June' sports bike riders in one piece power ranger leathers end up as 'day glow numpties'.









Jon


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonF said:


> I don't like group riding either. I also really hate having pillions on the back. In fact, my bike doesn't even have pegs on the back - they rattled so I took 'em off.
> 
> In my heart of hearts I actually like all bikes, but I do have the odd nasty habit. Harley riders get classified as chromosexuals and the 'sunny sundays in June' sports bike riders in one piece power ranger leathers end up as 'day glow numpties'.
> 
> ...


Me too, I don't like the responsibilty of a pillion and I would never, ever ride pillion.









It's hard not to generalise with bikers, but it's good fun.







I actually like Harley's it's just that 80% of the riders (In the UK) are and I don't want to be associated with them or their coffee morning ride outs!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah man and machine against the world... getting the perfect corner just right and not having to play catchup or wait for people... I ride alone or with my mate who rides pretty much like me. We used to have intercoms but ditched them as we didnt really wanna chat about stuff when we were riding, I like to use it as time I dont have to think about anything other than the moment and the the immediate future - its probably the only time I ever fully concentrate on anything in all honesty!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

JonW said:


> yeah man and machine against the world... getting the perfect corner just right and not having to play catchup or wait for people... I ride alone or with my mate who rides pretty much like me. We used to have intercoms but ditched them as we didnt really wanna chat about stuff when we were riding, I like to use it as time I dont have to think about anything other than the moment and the the immediate future - its probably the only time I ever fully concentrate on anything in all honesty!


JonW, that's my approach too. Small group of like minded riders at most, and if there's a bigger group then split out into small groups of similar approach and speed.

But I also agree that the sharing aspect is one of the attractions of riding, being non-judgemental about the person on other matters if they ride a bike and you have that in common. Cars are all about being alike, bikes are about expressing difference and yet the car drivers use the small differences to imply status or superiority while bike riders see personal choice and style in their differences.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

One of the scariest things is trying to keep up with a group - on the road or a track day. you are well extended beyond your comfort zone and taking huge risks. In real terms youre probably not in danger but you'll be all tensed up and not at all in the right frame of mind. Its never worth it imho. And lets face it, waiting for slow people is just downright boring! many bikes have one seat only... thats not a design flaw.

Agreed Bikers do tend to be less snobby but it still happens. Also bikers are more likely to help you if youve got trouble. Im a clean cut guy that fits in well with the scariest looking blokes if theyre bikers, bikes are a great leveller. Where else would you get people saying a small engined cheap thing is cool, in the same breath also saying a large sports verison is cool too. less judgements and lots of pisstaking - its like having instant mates!


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Lone rider me - for all the reasons JonW and MarkF set out.

I've had some scary experiences riding in groups (trying to keep up, and people trying to keep up with me). But if I'm off road I always ride with at least one other at leat they can help me pick the bike up!

Hopefully next weekend I'll be swapping the KTM in for something a little more sedate. A mate of mine wants it for desert rallying and has got a '99 R1100GS to trade...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We have the BMF rally here every spring.

hundreds of bikers all in shiney, garishly bright, full leathers, seeming to think it's cool to ride down the middle of a dual caragieway inbetween traffic all in convoy.

btw what is it about those floopy ears stuck onto helmets?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me and the Mrs. ride together a lot.

I wouldn't change that.

We've always ridden together and even went on honeymoon by bike.

She doesn't actually ride, she rides pillion, but I consider here more of a biker than most.

She has a metal plate screwed into here spine as a result of an accident we had 12 years ago but it never put here off for a moment.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A guy here at work was a Hells Angel. I think he was in his mid forties when he married a 16 year old girl.

They got married on their motorbikes with many of their chapter present, again on their bikes, and complete with horned helmets etc etc. I remember the wedding photo showing all this and it was.........eeerrrm, shall we say.....both impressive and interesting!!!!!
















Many years later, and only just recently, he came off his bike after a coliision with a car, split his lower leg, and ended up in hospital. He was told the leg would have to come off. The leg was removed under a local with some kind of sedation, and a nurse held his hand as they sawed through it! He asked the surgeon could he have the leg afterwards as he would give it to his dog( I kid you not!!!)









The request was declined







, but he has now retired from work on an early retirement settlement.

He has vowed to return to biking at some point
















He would only ride British bikes till recently. His old BSA leaked oil like a sieve

p.s.

Do any of you know of the East Lancs Road, i.e. the A580?

It seems to be a favourite of many north west bikers, and unfortunately some have been killed on it!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nin said:


> I've had some scary experiences riding in groups (trying to keep up, and people trying to keep up with me). But if I'm off road I always ride with at least one other at leat they can help me pick the bike up!
> 
> Hopefully next weekend I'll be swapping the KTM in for something a little more sedate. A mate of mine wants it for desert rallying and has got a '99 R1100GS to trade...


Ahh off road, now were talking - I love off road biking and used to race the UK national rallies - defo always ride with a partner tho as you never know what you may do to yourself outside of mobile phone range... scary.

The BMW is great but you'll miss the handling and grunt of the KTM... Ive been looking at the 1200GS here as my mate has a 1150GS but I just cant do it with the 950SM/990SM on the horizon... Are you sure Nin?



pg tips said:


> btw what is it about those floopy ears stuck onto helmets?


yeah i dont get that either and ive seen moves to ban them now... the bloke who invented /imported them made a fortune!



Andy said:


> Me and the Mrs. ride together a lot.
> 
> I wouldn't change that.
> 
> ...


My ex used to ride her own bike and was a pain intheass... she was slow and annoying... Well c'mon she was my ex!







I used to et her great rides on ducatis and things and she winged about them. She had my 6R and rode it like it was a pushbike, but she was much more fun off road so it wasnt all bad...


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

JonW

Did you do the Hafren, Dyfi, Cambrian etc? I've managed a few - I even started one of the very few Cumbrian rallies - didn't finish that one though









They are a great larf.

I started riding off-road on my R100GS, so an 1100 is an improvement for me. My favourite (biking)experience was two wheel sliding a mate's 1150 round forestry tracks in Wales at 60-80 mph. They are fantastic bikes.

But after about 6 years of pretty hard off-road riding I'm beginning to feel the burn - things don't repair quite so quickly as they used to, so something a little more road oriented that I can still blat long the ridgeway from time to time has its appeal. And the plod are really cracking down on illegal off-roaders round our way. Which makes it all the more onerous for us legal ones - especially when they don't know their RUPPs from their BOATs from their UCR's!

Perhaps we should have a UK Watch 'n Bike rally so we can rant at each other over a beer?

Nin



pg tips said:


> btw what is it about those floopy ears stuck onto helmets?


PG

They sum up all I fear is bad about biking. Those and the little glowing lights for your tyre valve cover thingys.

AAArgh!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nin said:


> JonW
> 
> Did you do the Hafren, Dyfi, Cambrian etc? I've managed a few - I even started one of the very few Cumbrian rallies - didn't finish that one though
> 
> ...


Yes mate, did the Cambrian and the Rydale and the odd enduro, the Hafren was on the wrong day/weekend so never managed that one. Excellent fun indeed!









Yes theres nothing like being covered in mud and barreling along a dirt track and surfing puddles etc. The UK is killing the whole offroad scene with the restrictions and the uneductaed cops. its all very sad. I used to be out almost every weekend as my mate Pete (from Taylors in Chippenham, Wilts) did (i guess he still does) customer off road days out and I would help out on occasion being tail end charlie etc.

I applaud your use of the BMW as a first off road bike... mine was a KMX125! For me the jury is still out on the 1200GS vs the KTM SM debate here until I ride the SM, The 1150 feels way too large and low on guts but the 1200 is much lighter (-30kgs!) and faster (98bhp) but so much money... People like to go riding long distance here as well as town work so maybe the beemer is better but im not convinced id get used to the indicators let alone anything else! They say the 950sm gets here in june... sigh..... it'll be winter then...

Yes the watch n rally would be great larf but I live a bit too far these days to manage that as Im in Australia now. There is a great rally scene here but theyre a tad serious as theyre real blokes, cf course!







Seems a few days in the desert with no mobile phone coverage and the worlds most deadly creatures isnt enough for them so they ride like the wind over the scary terrain too.... actually it sounds quite appealing!









I used to strap a large number dial casio (I think) digital with a lithium battery to my bars to track my time, I still have it with way too much ingrained welsh and yorkshire mud on it!

Yes the helmet ears are just crass and make no sense at all... sigh.... the valve lights, well... if thats all you need to spend to make your bike trick then youve got a stunning bike...


----------

